# Spirit can never have babies ;(



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Just found out that my first goat I ever had (Spirit) cannot get pregnant. She is infertile  and she would be an amazing moth too! She is herd queen and as so she is defensive of her herd. She is so compassionate and loving besides when she is butting heads with Jazzy of course. And she is a real goofball and i wish more of my goats had her outgoing ,bouncy, silly personality.When I found this out I was so sad ;( I just wish that she would get to be a mommy atleast once! Bc she is going to see all the other does kid and she will never get to hav a tiny little baby to nurse and clean and teach  poor spirit!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

((Hugs)) she can be like the favorite aunt that all the kids want to have babysit ;-)


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh she's beautiful! I'm sorry she won't have kids of her own but like the others said, the babies interact with the whole herd and maybe she'll be " the fun one".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, maybe she will be willing to be "auntie" to the kids.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

:grouphug:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sorry.  she is a cute girl. Why is she infertile?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute girl!
Did a vet determine she is infertile? There are options to try if it is that she has just not settled yet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The main thing is she is healthy and happy 
You will just have to love on her extra , thats all :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry  She's stinkin' adorable!!!!


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

We have breed her three times and she has never given birth  is there anything at all that I can do?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Breeding just three times and not settling doesn't have to mean she's infertile. We're you sure she was in heat? Did she stand for the buck?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, are you sure the buck was fertile? You could try making sure the bucks have had BoSe pre breeding, have her minerals all checked out and see if she is deficient in any way. I agree that 3 times dose not mean in end to her breeding possabilities.


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

She was in get each time and the buck mounted her a few times each time if that makes sence. And we use two different proven bucks


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't give up on her settling just yet. Keep trying. You might even house her with the buck for a couple of months and keep an eye on them to jot down breeding dates. I agree that getting some blood work done might help you identify something that is off with her. Do you leave minerals out for them? You could try kelp too. I love it, and feel like it has really helped my goats. What are her cycles like? Can you tell if they are regular? If is a hormonal thing, a vet may be able to help you get a hormone shot protocol set up with her. In my experience , it's been pretty uncommon for a young doe in healthy weight to just be flat out infertile. I would try looking at her diet, minerals, and stress level before breeding first. I had a doe that did not take for a few breedings during a season. I gave her the year off, and she was bred and took first try the next season with really no change in care. There is always hope


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

She stayed with the buck for two months each time bc we are really good friends with the stud owner so they let her stay for a while and yes I give her minerals with her food and hav a goat mineral bucket in her stall


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

augusffa said:


> She stayed with the buck for two months each time bc we are really good friends with the stud owner so they let her stay for a while and yes I give her minerals with her food and hav a goat mineral bucket in her stall


I'm not sure if goats can be like horses but I once had a mare that if she left the farm to goto the stud farm they would get her in foal but when we moved her she would absorb. If we bred her at home we ended up with a foal. Just maybe your doe doesn't like leaving home. Just saying. Wish you lots of luck she is a beauty & deserves a chance to be a momma.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

She could have cyctic ovaries, if she is coming into heat but not ovulating, a vet can perscribe medication for this condition.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That doesn't mean she's infertile, give it a year or two


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Riley has a doe she's had trouble getting bred..your doe could have hormone level issues..it could be something as simple as she may need meds..I wouldn't give up yet..


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> I'm not sure if goats can be like horses but I once had a mare that if she left the farm to goto the stud farm they would get her in foal but when we moved her she would absorb. If we bred her at home we ended up with a foal. Just maybe your doe doesn't like leaving home. Just saying. Wish you lots of luck she is a beauty & deserves a chance to be a momma.


I never thought about that! Thank u!!


----------



## augusffa (Dec 31, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> That doesn't mean she's infertile, give it a year or two


She is four almost five


----------

